# Never mind--Help! its been 2 hrs since delivered 1 baby



## needtohatch (Jul 28, 2011)

My doe delivered her first baby at about 1:15am and has not had any more. I am worried because I can still see movment from other kits still inside. She is drinking a lot, eating some and will strech out and lay down for a while before getting up and moving around again. I was watching her because last time she had half her litter of 8 on the wire. Do I need to do anything? I have only ever seen a doe give birth once and she had all hers in less than 30 min.
Thanks

****Went back out just now and she had 3 more while I was looking for info (one did seem a little on the big side) and them added 4 more while I watched her. I think she still has more, but seems to be taking another break.****


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

needtohatch said:
			
		

> My doe delivered her first baby at about 1:15am and has not had any more. I am worried because I can still see movment from other kits still inside. She is drinking a lot, eating some and will strech out and lay down for a while before getting up and moving around again. I was watching her because last time she had half her litter of 8 on the wire. Do I need to do anything? I have only ever seen a doe give birth once and she had all hers in less than 30 min.
> Thanks
> 
> ****Went back out just now and she had 3 more while I was looking for info (one did seem a little on the big side) and them added 4 more while I watched her. I think she still has more, but seems to be taking another break.****


Hope all is well.   Your edited post looks like she is handling everything just fine.   I guess every doe is different and every pregnancy is different.  Just like humans!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm...that's odd.  I've personally never caught one of my rabbits giving birth, so I don't know if that's normal or not.  I would think they would be born all at the same time or close to the same time.  But, since she has been delivering some more babies throughout the day and seems fine, then I guess everything should be ok.  Keep us posted.  I usually find the babies in their nest a few hours after the mother has given birth.  I check every so often when a mother is due until I see movement and tons of fur in the nest box.  By the time I find the babies, its probably been at least a couple hours since they were born.  I raise dwarf breeds and none of my buns have had trouble delivering their kits, at least not yet.  But, as long as she's eating and drinking and seems fine, then I guess she's just taking her time.  Hope all goes all!


----------

